# Stopped taking ZMA compound



## Hlanderr (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I went to bed last night at TEN O CLOCK.... very tired from getting up early for college classes... had a week off for break so getting back to it...

And I decided to stop taking the ZMA, for some reason.
The sleep was really rough.... I woke up about a half dozen times with nasty headaches..... I didn't even really get a good nights sleep at all. In fact I slept 11 hours, and I still feel sick.

I have been using ZMA for almost two months now, and most times I sleep throughout the night great. Is this common? I mean waking up that many times was really not a fun time. Missed all my classes today cause of this fucking headache as well.

I might "experiment" and take it tonight to see if there really was a huge difference in my sleeping patterns... but how bad would it be if my body is going through withdrawal from a natural compound..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2006)

well, that is what ZMA is good for, promoting sleep.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 29, 2006)

sleeping is natural, dont take anything for it, ur body could be dependant on it...at least thats what it sounds like


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2006)

There was a regular poster here whose name I shall not mention who started another board that I shall not mention and he told me one time that you could become dependent on ZMA and recommended that I stop taking it. I, of course, ignored him and still take it.

I'd dig up that post, but the board has died.


----------



## Hlanderr (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for the replys fellas...

i find it rather strange that the body can become dependant on a natural compound, but that really seems like what it is.... but man i hope not

maybe ZMA is best used in cycles? that is if one really insists on using it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 29, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> There was a regular poster here whose name I shall not mention who started another board that I shall not mention and he told me one time that you could become dependent on ZMA and recommended that I stop taking it. I, of course, ignored him and still take it.
> 
> I'd dig up that post, but the board has died.



Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Thanks for mentioning this.


 
Hey, just trying to spread my knowledge so RD will make me Supplements Moderator.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2006)

We all should withhold helping the OP until he admits that there is no way the refs should have called "blocking below the waist" on Hasselbeck in the Super Bowl.

I am still pissed about it (not the call, the OP's insistence that it was a good call.)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 29, 2006)

What, and give up that cushy open chat job.

It's funny, the supplement section used to be the biggest section on every BBing board.  Seems more often than not, it is the Open Chat followed by Training these days.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2006)

ZMA is just Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate and Vit. B-6, I would not be worried about getting dependant on ZMA any more than I would a multi-vitamin.


----------



## Hlanderr (Mar 29, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> We all should withhold helping the OP until he admits that there is no way the refs should have called "blocking below the waist" on Hasselbeck in the Super Bowl.
> 
> I am still pissed about it (not the call, the OP's insistence that it was a good call.)



hahahah ILL NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!
(dives out window and runs away laughing frantically)


----------



## Hlanderr (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ZMA is just Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate and Vit. B-6, I would not be worried about getting dependant on ZMA any more than I would a multi-vitamin.



this is true, and this could all be in my head.... im pretty sick right now, which could have been the cause for the rough nights sleep.

but it seems like a questionable topic.... it is essensially a low-level sleeping aid, and sleeping aids can become just as dependant as pain killers
but man, i hope not, because i liked the restfull nights here with the ZMA and most likely plan on taking it in the future... who knows though after this


----------



## KC Lifter (Mar 29, 2006)

ZMA will definetly help with sleeping better.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 29, 2006)

what made u want to take ZMA in the first place?? I never have bad sleeps, sometimes i wake up early (when i can sleep in) cuz i gota pee


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ZMA is just Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate and Vit. B-6, I would not be worried about getting dependant on ZMA any more than I would a multi-vitamin.


Yeah, I agree.  There must be other factors involved.  ZMA is not addictive.


----------



## rrgg (Mar 30, 2006)

Only the crack form of ZMA is addictive.  Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## brentls49 (Mar 31, 2006)

I know a lot of people who are using ZMA and I have never heard of anyone getting withdrawl symptoms when discontinuing its use.  I stopped taking it a few times for various reasons and never got headaches or had trouble sleeping.  I think your problems were probably caused by stress or your illness.


----------

